# T-Mobile Developer Phone handout month of July 2011



## b16

*T-Mobile dev handot poll.*​
ChiefzReloaded - LG G-Slate and HTC ROM and Ker Kernel developer. 275.20%Phiredrop - Phiremod Vibrant and Nook Color ROMs 101.93%Jonathan Grigg - Nexus S/4G Carbon / Infinity ROM Dev 224.24%Cayniarb - Tiamat ROMs and Kernels for many devices. 326.17%Faux123 - Kernel dev for various phones including LG G2X. 428.09%Mathkid95 - Matr1x kernel for various phones. 13726.40%RomanBB - LG G2X Trigger 2x ROM and Vibrant dev. 14026.97%Krylon360 - Galaxy S 4G, G2X, Vibrant developer. 5310.21%iceandfire - G2X, Milestone, Nexus S/4G developer. 142.70%WhitehawkX - LG G2X MIUI dev, Asgard forSGS4G, Vibrant.428.09%


----------



## b16

*Congrats to...

ROMAN

&

MATHKID95*


----------



## phiredrop

Does using T-Mobile phones on the ATT Network count? =)

https://sites.google.com/site/phiremod/vibrant-roms

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...ant-lt-lt-lt-Stable-amp-Test-Builds-Available


----------



## Jonathon

Here's my stuff. I work for the Nexus S from T-Mobile.

Carbon Series - Nexus S and Nexus S 4G AOSP based ( http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1924-ROM-Carbon-Series-Nightlies-Weeklies-Betas)

infinity - Nexus S based AOSP with extras ( http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?727-ROM-30-5-11-infin1ty-1.3.0-AOSP-Rewrite-in-Progress!)

Proton Voltage Control - Voltage Control app for Netarchy and Matr1x kernels ( http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?806-APP-Proton-Voltage-Control-Easy-UV-for-Netarchy-kernels)

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## mathkid95

Hey!

I am a 15 year old student who devs for the tmobile nexus s and could definitely use another dev phone 

I would like to enter in my Matr1x kernel for the Nexus S/Nexus S 4G.

It is very stable, fast, and offers a lot of features!

It is also being used in a number of roms!

Here is a youtube link showing Matr1x being mentioned in iaio72's Nexus S Mode rom: 




(around 3:00)

I also a part of the ACS team, and here are the links to my kernel posts:

XDA links:

Nexus S: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1100448
Nexus S 4G: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1137373

Rootzwiki link: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1007-KERNEL-ACS-*Matr1x*-with-BLN-and-voodoo-v5.0&

ACS link: http://www.forums.acsyndicate.net/showthread.php/1466-KERNEL-ACS-*Matr1x*-with-BLN-and-voodoo-v5.0

This kernel is also in the ACS Updater app and kernel manager!

And just for the heck of it, here's an app I made a year ago called "Is it Prime?"

https://market.android.com/details?id=shankar.eclipse.PrimeNumber

I hope you vote for me! Thanks!


----------



## b16

phiredrop said:


> Does using T-Mobile phones on the ATT Network count? =)
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/phiremod/vibrant-roms


Yes, we also pay attention to all the work we get maintained here and other sites, the more the better when it helps for the votes


----------



## phiredrop

b16 said:


> Yes, we also pay attention to all the work we get maintained here and other sites, the more the better when it helps for the votes


Noted.. Here's the RW linky =)
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...ant-lt-lt-lt-Stable-amp-Test-Builds-Available


----------



## NinjaWolf

Here, I'm on sprint, but can still dev on a device from another carrier. 
I hope you choose me, i am visit the site at last twice a day.

[Sprint Lovers Evolution]my download site states i have over 700 d/l's just on the main D/L page, idk how many there are on the mirror)
RootzWiki Linkover 1,000 views)
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...on-Beta-3-2.3.3-GB-4.24.651.1-OTA-Big-Changes!
XDA Linkover 50,000 views, and a pretty good Userbase)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1118063

Please note, that this is my first Rom, and i plan to release more! Also, i update this rom pretty often(already working on the next release). =)


----------



## cayniarb

Nexus One: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1756-Kernel-AOSP-Tiamat-4.0.6-2.6.38.8-7-11-11
MT4G: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1758-Kernel-AOSP-Tiamat-1.0.3-2.6.35.13-7-22-11
G2: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1760-Kernel-AOSP-Tiamat-1.0.3-2.6.35.13-7-22-11

I also have kernels for several international devices that can run on T-mobile, but they are not posted here on RootzWiki (Desire, Desire S, Desire HD, IncS). The Verizon Inc2 is also capable of running on T-mobile and is here: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1761-Kernel-AOSP-Tiamat-1.0.3-2.6.35.13-7-22-11

A 7x30 dev device would be amazing - I support kernels on 8 of those devices and have none of them.


----------



## Jonathon

"cayniarb said:


> Nexus One: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1756-Kernel-AOSP-Tiamat-4.0.6-2.6.38.8-7-11-11
> MT4G: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1758-Kernel-AOSP-Tiamat-1.0.3-2.6.35.13-7-22-11
> G2: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1760-Kernel-AOSP-Tiamat-1.0.3-2.6.35.13-7-22-11
> 
> I also have kernels for several international devices that can run on T-mobile, but they are not posted here on RootzWiki (Desire, Desire S, Desire HD, IncS). The Verizon Inc2 is also capable of running on T-mobile and is here: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1761-Kernel-AOSP-Tiamat-1.0.3-2.6.35.13-7-22-11
> 
> A 7x30 dev device would be amazing - I support kernels on 8 of those devices and have none of them.


You deserve to get it I think, that is a heck of a lot of support for many devices, and from what I've heard Tiamat kernels can add loads of extra features/performance. Plus those international devices are a bonus 

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## roman

G2x: Trigger 2x - 2.3.5
Vibrant: Trigger Redux - 2.3.5
Vibrant: AOSP Plus - 2.3.4
Vibrant: Gingerbread Blitzkrieg - 2.3.4 (Samsung i9000 GB port)
Vibrant: Project V - 2.2
Vibrant: Trigger 3.2 - Froyo (preceded Project V)
SGS4G: Trigger 0.4 - Froyo

SGS: Statusbar Tweaks - All SGS GB Samsung based firmware

App: Bloater

Tool: Public XML helper


----------



## krylon360

Here we go.
All of my work on T-Mo devices and some.
Bionix Frost for the SGS4G 
CWM for the SGS4G
Black Ice for the SGS4G
Bionix Frost for the Vibrant
Bionix 2 for the G2x
Quick Panel Mod for the G2x
CWM - EXT4 Support for the G2x
KF2 Gingerbread Leak for the SGS4G
CM7 WIP Announcement for the SGS4G
CWM for the SK4G
CWM For the G-Slate 
GIT HUB
REPO's for CM7 for the SGS4G and Device Tree's for CWM Ports


----------



## faux123

Me Me Me!

I have TONs for stuff to bring over to Rootz... I am too busy with my day job.

I have MT4G kernel and ROMs (sense, mySense, AOSP)
I have G2x kernel and ROMs(stock, AOSP)
I have Sensation Kernel soon (as soon as BL is unlocked)
I am porting CM7 to Atrix and will have an AOSP ROM for it also

I have HTC, LG and Motorola phones, I would very much like to develop for Samsung if I get picked! I will bring OC kernel and ROM to Samsung users on Rootz if I am selected 

On Rootz now!

G2x OC/UV Kernel
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1861-Kernel-CM7-2.6.32.41-(v0.3.4)-OC-1.55GHz-UV-SLQB-BFQ-EXT4-Voodoo-Jul-23

Atrix OC/UV Kernel
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1873-Kernel-ATT-INTL(1.8.3-5.9.1-5.2.1A)-2.6.32.9-(v0.1.2)OC-1.1GHz-SLQB-BFQ-EXT4-Jul-23


----------



## b16

faux123 said:


> Me Me Me!
> 
> I have TONs for stuff to bring over to Rootz... I am too busy with my day job.
> 
> I have MT4G kernel and ROMs (sense, mySense, AOSP)
> I have G2x kernel and ROMs(stock, AOSP)
> I have Sensation Kernel soon (as soon as BL is unlocked)
> I am porting CM7 to Atrix and will have an AOSP ROM for it also
> 
> I have HTC, LG and Motorola phones, I would very much like to develop for Samsung if I get picked! I will bring OC kernel and ROM to Samsung users on Rootz if I am selected
> 
> On Rootz now!
> 
> G2x OC/UV Kernel
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1861-Kernel-CM7-2.6.32.41-(v0.3.4)-OC-1.55GHz-UV-SLQB-BFQ-EXT4-Voodoo-Jul-23
> 
> Atrix OC/UV Kernel
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1873-Kernel-ATT-INTL(1.8.3-5.9.1-5.2.1A)-2.6.32.9-(v0.1.2)OC-1.1GHz-SLQB-BFQ-EXT4-Jul-23


Added.


----------



## iceandfire

Heres my work:

Themes for T-mobile theme engine

AndroidNerds theme
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2000-CM7-Theme-Engine-HDPI-AndroidNerds-Theme

Diablo theme:
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1706-CM7-Theme-Engine-HDPI-Diablo-v1.0

Moving on to roms:

G2/Vison
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?920-ROM-6-17-11-IceandFire-2.0-Iceandfire-(Nightly-2)

Nexus S and Nexus S 4G
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...andfire-nightly-3-(21-June-2011)-*Touchwiz-4*

Here is my other piece of work. Lack of fourms here:

Milestone
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=941851


----------



## philosophics

Too bad making themes doesn't count as developing...


----------



## Whitehawkx

Hope I'm not late to the party! Crashed before I saw the tweet. X_X;

Links to work

~ Miui on G2x
~ Asgard on Vibrant
~ 9 Lockscreens on Vibrant
~ Project V with Roman
~ Deodexed builds for SGS4G HERE & HERE

Thanks Rootz!


----------



## b16

philosophics said:


> Too bad making themes doesn't count as developing...


We plan on doing something as we grow.


----------



## gancho

Lots of great devs here, wish I had more votes  Every time I flash back to stock I it reminds how much better these devs make the phone. Thanks to all the devs for the hard work!


----------



## Raverx3x

Sgs4g Audiophile Froyo : http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...e-Funk-in-Your-Trunk-Or-the-Boom-In-Your-Room

Sgs4g Beautiful sgs4g Froyo : http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1290-Rom-CwM-(Team-ACID)-Beautiful-SGS4G

Audiophile 2.0 Gingerbread Wip : http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...UDIOPHILE-Subs-Not-Included-2.3.4-Gingerbread

damm guess i didnt make the cut well good luck krylon


----------



## flyers2114

what time does this end on Sunday?


----------



## birdman

rootzwiki just tweeted, 4:30PM PST.


----------



## DJ "suMo*

The Trigger 2x is killing'em right now... Good luck to all!


----------



## icabob

I love RootzWiki


----------



## b16

Poll closed.... stand by for a surprise!


----------



## b16

icabob said:


> Hahahahahahahahahaha what a rig...I watched this closely and never seen such a fix ever so bad...gl with ur new phone...funny stuff Rootwiki...bye!!


Would you mind elaborating?


----------



## birdman

icabob said:


> Hahahahahahahahahaha what a rig...I watched this closely and never seen such a fix ever so bad...gl with ur new phone...funny stuff Rootwiki...bye!!


what would rootzwiki have to gain by that? makes no sense to me.


----------



## b16

RomanBB and Mathkid95.... you both get HTC Sensations.... enjoy!


----------



## Captainkrtek

Congrats Roman and Mathkid!! :grin2:


----------



## icabob

I take my statement back...you can delete it...mathkid is my nephew,......I was mad...sorry

Congrats to both you and way to go Rootzwiki.....btw you need to edit my comment out from the quotes please...ty!


----------



## Framework43

b16 said:


> RomanBB and Mathkid95.... you both get HTC Sensations.... enjoy!


Congrats!


----------



## s15274n

Hell yeah, congratulations Roman!


----------



## rjmjr69

Congrats to two very deserving talented developers and to an awesome admin staff here at rootzwiki keep up the tremendous work guys. Very informative site.
Rjmjr69


----------



## faux123

congrats to the winners and you both own me a "favor" now


----------



## JAJ

icabob said:


> I take my statement back...you can delete it...mathkid is my nephew,......I was mad...sorry
> 
> Congrats to both you and way to go Rootzwiki.....btw you need to edit my comment out from the quotes please...ty!


I understand that you was upset but that's a terrible lesson for your nephew..win or lose. I'm happy they both won.


----------



## krylon360

Congrats guys


----------



## b16

Our whole goal is to get as many people to try rooting and promote development as possible. We believe good leadership rubs off on the followers and users and THAT is why we do what we do. When the staff here goes and buys a phone(s) we don't think twice to package it up, label it, and ship that bad boy off. You earned it. We at least turn something back into the community.


----------



## morfic

b16 said:


> RomanBB and Mathkid95.... you both get HTC Sensations.... enjoy!


I smell a collaboration, rom Guy and kernel Guy, getting same device in same contest. 
Congrats.


----------



## Raverx3x

congratz guys you both deserve it


----------



## junkdruggler

I think what y'all did was awesome.. the first day i never thought it would be that close.. happy for the booth of you..
Rootzwiki, keep doing what you're doing..


----------



## Oka

Congrats to Mathkid and Roman.......... just a great thing doing this for the devs, glad these 2 get a new phone


----------

